# Games you're embarrassed to tell your friends that you play them



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2011)

None.

I feel proud of what I play, even if my friends laugh at what I play.

They have laughed at Pokemon (they think it's just stupid), Mario Kart (because karts don't blow up into pieces), SSBB (no blood), AC (looks like a "little kid" game), and other games that may not be realistic or violent enough, and yet I am still proud of what I like and play.

I'm awfully hard to persuade, and I shall never let anyone change my opinions.


----------



## Micah (Jan 1, 2011)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## Numner (Jan 1, 2011)

None would actually care or know what I'm talking about.

Mississippifeelsbadman


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 1, 2011)

Most of the people I talk with don't really judge or hate on what I play. Might joke around about it though.


----------



## Horus (Jan 1, 2011)

Lego Batman (it came with my xbox ffs)


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 1, 2011)

only game i play that may be shameful is either some casual game i play, or harvest moon.

not that i don't tell them, just that it isn't as hardcore as others.  or something.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2011)

None.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 1, 2011)

WoW, I used to think it was a sad *censored.3.0*'s game. I still do, but it's just too darn addicting to drop now.

Moral: Never even try WoW.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2011)

Marcus said:
			
		

> WoW, I used to think it was a sad *censored.3.0*'s game. I still do, but it's just too darn addicting to drop now.
> 
> Moral: Never even try WoW.


Stupid Nigel


----------



## Trundle (Jan 1, 2011)

I have no friends. =(

Joking. If it were one, it would be Animal Crossing, but I don't even play it anymore.


----------



## Mino (Jan 1, 2011)

Animal Crossing, although I don't really play it and wouldn't be embarrassed to say I played it.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 1, 2011)

Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon games..

A huge amount of people play Pokemon games at my school though. When HeartGold and Soulsilver released, everyone in the hallways had their Pokewalkers on them, haha.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 1, 2011)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does this tie into Nigel?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2011)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything ties into Nigel.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 1, 2011)

Gnome said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, I hate Nigel.

@Trevor: olawl


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 2, 2011)

None, really. :> Unless I'm talking to people who are anti-videogame in general, but then it doesn't come up in conversation.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2011)

None?


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 2, 2011)

None, I dont parade the games I play but if someone asked if I played it I would tell them.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 2, 2011)

None. Let haters hate, they're not going to tell me what I'm suppose to enjoy and what I'm not.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 2, 2011)

None my entire school plays COD


----------



## ACKid9 (Jan 2, 2011)

None.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have about 3-4 Facebook games I play I never tell my friends I play, FarmVille, CityVille, CafeWorld, and TreasureIsle.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 2, 2011)

Like every Nintendo game that's 3+. Now there's 10 year olds who play 16-18+ games.

I try not to feel embarrassed, but I just can't help it. : I


----------



## Miranda (Jan 2, 2011)

My close friends make fun of me for playing the hard core games. Many of my friends don't really play games so they laugh when I tell them about Halo etc, but that's only cause I'm a girl and they find it funny and they call me a nerd, but total fun, nothing serious.. But I'm not ashamed to play any games, and they would never actually judge me by that, if your friend's judge you by what games you play, you got some sucky friends....


----------



## lilypad (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't really even play video games .. maybe once a month but the only one I could see my friends commenting on is animal crossing. Chances are they wouldn't even know the game anyways. I probably wouldn't be embarrassed either way.


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't game much anymore, But If people make fun of me playing a game then I don't care because they won't tell me what I can and can't play.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 2, 2011)

None. My friends and colleagues from work know that I'm into Zelda and Mario. Sometimes we played Mario Kart during our lunch break.


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 3, 2011)

Animefan said:
			
		

> None my entire school plays COD


Ugh, same here...

I tried to convince them to play other games, and I even suggested Metroid. I was like, "You would like it, some of it is senselessly shooting at things". They rejected it.

I'm a proud Pokemon player, and everyone hates me for it.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 3, 2011)

People make fun of me for playing Dora: The Explorer and My Little Pony games. Can't an ordinary guy enjoy his favorite video games anymore? :l


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 3, 2011)

Slickyrider said:
			
		

> I'm a proud Pokemon player, and everyone hates me for it.


*insert statement about pride being a sin here*

Psychonaut is too lazy to make a relevant search

i didn't go telling everyone how great pokemon is unless it was a joke, i just played my ds lite in most all classes.  oh boy breeding eevee's :3
i assume some people hated me, but i wouldn't ever know.  people who liked pokemon knew i played, and we talked about it from time to time.  i taught them what i knew, and my reputation grew. i got in one little fight and my mom got scared and said you're moving with your auntie and uncle in bel air.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 3, 2011)

Animal Crossing.

I'm the only one that can appreciate it. Except maybe Conner and Bas, but...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 3, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Slickyrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/Jzp2nGMf6h8


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 3, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Slickyrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was caught playing Emerald in 2nd Grade, the teacher at the time was a substitute that everyone loves, and appears frequently at the middle school to teach.

*said substitute walks into room*

Everyone: "Hey, *insert name*!"

Substitute: Hey, everybody!

Substitute, to me: "Hey kid, *censored.3.0* off."


----------



## Yokie (Jan 3, 2011)

Slickyrider said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deja vu...


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 3, 2011)

harvest moon, animal crossing, and pokemon i was never ashamed of playing around friends



now it's WoW, used to be addicted


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 4, 2011)

Slickyrider said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god, super deja vu.

Me: "Why not Metroid?"

Them: "It's not realistic."

Me: "So what?"

Them: "Realistic death is much more fun.
Besides, it has no blood and gore to make it funny."

Me: *facepalm*

And that's how most of my arguments end.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 4, 2011)

Nintendogs (When I did)


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2011)

Audition

I pretty much quit the game when my computer died.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, and I played Club Penguin, which is pretty embarrassing. But my whole Elementary School played it. When I went on to Middle School no one played it. So, I decided to quit. Game got old anyway.


----------



## Brad (Jan 4, 2011)

There are none but if they're not realistic or violent they go back to talking about COD - The game that takes no skill.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> There are none but if they're not realistic or violent they go back to talking about COD - The game that takes no skill.


Halo is the one that takes no skill.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 4, 2011)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And those posts are the kind that start flame wars.
Just sayin'.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 4 2011, 09:20:59 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just saying, too. Your health bar recovers. You recover in CoD, but it isn't as easy as Halo. I find the story mode in CoD more difficult than Halo, and more noobs are on Halo than CoD I noticed.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 4, 2011)

probably animal crossing


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 4, 2011)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying you're wrong or anything.

I'm just saying lots of people get butthurt over it, lol.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 5, 2011)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not just saying it because I play both Halo: Reach and CoD often but both games online mode takes a lot of playing to get good at it so they both take "skill" but Halo takes quite a bit more if you consider the fact that it requires team work to do good and you must maintain the power weapons. Huge run on sentence.

Also I have no games that I play that I would be embarrassed about.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 5, 2011)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> gamerdude309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying you have enough skill to know the difference


----------



## Ricano (Jan 5, 2011)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> None. Let haters hate, they're not going to tell me what I'm suppose to enjoy and what I'm not.


^

This right hurr.


----------

